# [SOLVED] What is the best free video converter to use for Vizo TVs?



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

It just seems like each time I try to convert videos it doesn't want to agree with it. I have found a paid program that seemed to work for the demo of a 1/3 of the video. But I can't afford that at the moment. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: What is the best free video converter to use for Vizo TVs?*

without knowing the full tv model, there is no way to know what is compatible since we have absolutely no idea of what will play on the tv.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: What is the best free video converter to use for Vizo TVs?*

What have you tried IE CD burner xp, DVD Flick, Nero, Convert X to DVDthere are lots of software packages.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: What is the best free video converter to use for Vizo TVs?*

It's not a converter issue. Most any converter, and there are several free options, will work just fine. You need to find out what works and what doesn't work on the TV. Then ensure your conversions meet those requirements.

The supported file types and specs should be listed in the User Manual. If not, it will be a matter of trial and error to find out what works.

Things to watch: 1) file type/extension (ie: avi, mkv, mpg, etc.) 2) video codec, 3) audio codec (ie: stereo, PCM, Dolby Digital, etc.)

Note: In many instances, the "file type" is just a container (ie: avi, mkv, etc.) and the actual video codec within that container can vary.

Hardware players typically only recognize files of a specific type and will then only play files with specific audio/video codecs.

Also, there are restrictions on the file specs. Typical things to watch are resolution, video bitrate, and audio bitrate.

You can check file specs with an app such as mediainfo. Simply open the file and it will display all of the file specs.

ALL of these many aspects of the video must be supported by the TV/player.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: What is the best free video converter to use for Vizo TVs?*

JimE nailed this one. When I want to convert a file from codec A to codec B I've always relied on VirtualDub.


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: What is the best free video converter to use for Vizo TVs?*

This thread was from quite awhile back. Well I now understand that it isn't necessarily the codecs fault it could actually be something else that is the root of the issue. I didn't fully understand codecs and tvs with codecs until now. As a computer can do the things the TV can not do as it can have codecs for it but not necessarily truly have them. I really appreciate the information JimE.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

no problem. If you have any further questions, just ask.


----------

